# Lenteurs iCloud Photos



## gg8 (24 Avril 2017)

Bonjour à tous,

Je me suis fait un beau voyage de 2 semaines début avril, et j'ai pris plein de photos avec mon iPhone 6 Plus.
Lorsque je suis en wifi, mes photos sont sauvegardées automatiquement sur mon compte iCloud photos (avec l'option "Optimiser le stockage de l'iPhone" sur mon iPhone)

Jusqu'à mon retour, le 10 avril dernier, je n'avais pas fait la mise à jour iOS 10.3

Avant cette date, toutes mes photos étaient déjà uploadées sur iCloud, et surtout, quand je voulais les revoir, elles s'affichaient très bien et très vite.

Depuis mon retour en France, j'ai fait la mise à jour vers iOS 10.3, et depuis, lorsque je veux afficher une photo de mon voyage, elle met un temps plutôt long à se charger en pleine résolution (environ 3-4 sec, j'ai systématiquement la petite roue qui indique le chargement de la photo) alors qu'avant, c'était quasi instantané (J'ai ce problème quand je suis en Wifi ou en 4G bien sûr, si j'avais été offline ou Edge je n'en parlerai pas)

Et pour les vidéos, c'est tout simplement impossible... Une video de 30 seconds met un temps fou avant de se lancer. Je dois attendre presque 5 minutes avant qu'une video d'1minutes ne se lance. J'ai donc complètement abandonné l'idée de revoir mes vidéos .... c'est bien trop long.

Ce n'était pourtant pas le cas avant mon voyage et cette mise à jour.

Et sur mon Mac avec l'application Photos, c'est la même chose. J'ai l'impression que c'est, en revanche, un peu plus rapide sur la version online de Photos sur iCloud.com, sans être optimale non plus.

Enfin, en raison du changement du système de fichier de l'iPhone dans la version 10.3, je me suis dit qu'une petite réinitialisation serait peut-être utile. J'ai donc fait cette réinit + restauration de sauvegarde iCloud : aucun changement pour mon affichage de photo/video.

Je ne sais donc pas quoi faire. iCloud semble fonctionner correctement d'après la page d'information. Et je n'ai vu personne sur les forums parler de lenteurs iCloud de ce genre.

Dernière remarque, je suis chez free mobile (en 4G la plupart du temps sur Paris) et free fibre à domicile. Donc ça devrait être rapide. Est-ce que Free ferait pas un coup auprès d'apple pour économiser de la bande passante ? 
D'autre part, j'ai apple music, et les recherches par exemple sont très lentes aussi (mais ça l'a toujours été pour moi)

Donc si qq'un a des problèmes similaires et a trouvé un moyen de le résoudre, je serai très heureux de le savoir !!! 

Merci la communauté !


----------



## gg8 (27 Avril 2017)

Je n'ai pas eu un grand grand succès avec mon post, mais j'ai une remarque intéressante  :

Ce problème de lenteur n'apparaît en fait QUE sur les vidéos récentes (enfin celles qui ont été faite pendant mon voyage en asie, il y a 3 semaines) Quelques chiffres :

Temps d'ouverture d'une vidéo récente de 1min01sec :  *1min10sec*
Temps d'ouverture d'une autre vidéo récente de 1min14 sec :  *1min24sec*
Temps d'ouverture d'une autre vidéo récente de 14 sec : * 10 sec*

C'est long... Je remarque d'ailleurs qu'il faut charger la video à peu près autant de temps que la durée de la vidéo elle-même pour pouvoir la visionner ... pas terrible

En revanche, sur des vidéos que j'ai prise il y a plus longtemps 
Temps d'ouverture d'une vidéo d' *1min 24 : 7 secondes* ....

C'est quand même un grand écart entre ces types de video, et ce délais est nettement plus acceptable
J'ai pris soin d'ouvrir des vidéos qui n'avaient pas été ouvertes depuis ma dernière réinitialisation d'iOS (pour éviter qu'un cache ne vienne perturber ces résultats)

Ma question maintenant : mais pourquoi ????


----------

